# CARAVAN PARK Hi



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi  

Can anyone reccomend a caravan park for us to rent a static van in Sept ...either in Wales or Weymouth way ...IT MUST BE DOG FRIENDLY as my dh wont go away without our cocker ...we have 2.5 yr old twins ..but dont want one of those sites thats got the 'entertainment' etc ...somewhere close to a dog friendly beach would be ideal ....

Thanks Hope XXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hope check out this website 

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/
/links


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

2nd that, the site Dizzi gave you is fab, you'll definately find something on there.

Everyones doing camping this year! The way to go i think! We're going in a few weeks, cant wait!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am going here in the morning 

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2922 
/links


----------

